# Epipremnum or Philodendron "Pincushion"



## casbsp (Aug 16, 2018)

I picked up one of these from Josh's Frogs the other day listed as "Philodendron Pincushion" but I noticed that Glass Box Tropicals is carrying what I can only assume is the same plant listed as "Epipremnum Pincushion."

Just curious if it is the same plant and what its actual classification is. Based on what I've seen I'm thinking its an Epipremnum, but I'm hoping someone can confirm. Thanks!


----------



## tropfrog (Sep 6, 2018)

This one is sometimes called philodendron "red dwarf" as well. Since it is an undescribed species it cannot be said for sure what genus it belongs to.

Edit: According to aroid forum it is a hybrid between two unknown species. I guess we just have to accept the trade names then.

Edit 2: Listed as a valid philodendron cultivar at aroid wiki: http://www.aroid.org/cvwiki/index.php/Philodendron.

BR
Magnus


----------



## casbsp (Aug 16, 2018)

Interesting! Thanks for the clarification, its a great little plant either way.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

And thanks @casbsp for bringing this sweet-looking little plant to our attention. So many Epis & Philos are too rambunctious & big for most vivaria. But the fundamental nature of the bunch is just so good - it's good to see ones that fit.

cheers


----------

